
Ask HN: I'm looking for beta users for a mental health and motivational bot - danfrost
I have built a bot version of a daily gratitude checkin which will expand to cover all areas of life that you want to work on. It works on noticing opportunities instead of setting goals.<p>If you have goals or habits you want to develop, this bot could help. I&#x27;ve found it hugely useful in keeping my mood up and keeping me focused on long term objectives even when stressed and distracted.<p>It would work for sports, career, education, family or anything else you want to improve.<p>Ping me on twitter - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;danfrost - if you&#x27;re interested in being a beta user for this, and help me make a truly useful bot mentor.<p>[Edit] The bot is current a facebook messenger bot but will be a native app soon, when the details of the chat content are worked out.
======
BlackLotus89
So is this a twitter bot or why should we write to you on twitter? The bot
could be interesting, but if this means having to have a twitter profile it
negates (for me) the positive impact it could have (I find twitter more of a
nuisance and distraction).

~~~
danfrost
It's a facebook messenger bot at the moment but it'll be native app eventually
when the details of the chat content are ironed out. I hope to continue the FB
bot being free forever, but it depends how it pans out..

------
gus_massa
Is a "mental health" bot regulated by the FDA? IANAL but perhaps you should
avoid the "health" part and say it's only a motivational bot.

~~~
danfrost
Thanks - good point. I need to change the phrasing.

------
DocTomoe
Whenever I enter @danfrost, I get a "Dan Frost" with the handle @danfrostgolf.
Is that you?

~~~
danfrost
No - this is me: [https://twitter.com/danfrost](https://twitter.com/danfrost)

